# Yngwie 24 frets strat!



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 28, 2009)

I think Yngwie Malmsteen uses just 21 or 22 frets, because the neck pickup tone, but, well, this:


I hope this is not a repost, if it is...just delete it plis.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

where do you get those? i'd have had a strat forever ago if i could find one of those things.


----------



## Purist (Oct 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> where do you get those? i'd have had a strat forever ago if i could find one of those things.



same here


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 28, 2009)

Sick guitar.
Yngwie wicked playing!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 28, 2009)

Dont forget that Yngwie was a guitar tech at first....

This is probably a guitar made up by him with different parts...

I cant read the headstock and it does not look like there is a Fender logo on it... 

EDIT: actually I do see fender... so its probably a conversion neck and a custom made logo....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

i saw a squier stagemaster w/ 24 frets which was about the same as that but it had a floyd. i should have picked up it.

Stupid  Stupid  Stupid!!!!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Dont forget that Yngwie was a guitar tech at first....
> 
> This is probably a guitar made up by him with different parts...
> 
> ...



Can it be a custom shop? I don`t a fender guy so...I don`t know how they work.


----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 28, 2009)

I read in an interview (long ago) that Yngwie hates the sound of the middle pickup and never uses it!

EDIT: OK, that still applies.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 28, 2009)

TomPerverteau said:


> I read in an interview (long ago) that Yngwie hates the sound of the middle pickup and never uses it!
> 
> EDIT: OK, that still applies.



Me and Ritchie Blackmore too.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 28, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1715869 said:


> Can it be a custom shop? I don`t a fender guy so...I don`t know how they work.



I have no idea, probably so....

But you could also make one up with parts and make up a custom logo...

Its probably a guitar custom made for Yngwie, you know just like Steve Vai's jem and the Ibanez temperated frets which have been add on his custom neck...


----------



## Heeboja (Oct 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Its probably a guitar custom made for Yngwie, you know just like Steve Vai's jem and the Ibanez temperated frets which have been add on his custom neck...


Sorry for the offtopic but actually it was a swedish dude who came up with the true temperament and he aproached steve with it and steve loved it so he had the customshop make a blank neck that he sent to the swedish dude who put the frets on his guitar

dude mode and offtopic mode off:

Yeah, it is a custom shop. He's Yngwie right? 
His playing has changed quite a lot recently. Last year I was at his gig and he played great but his sound was shite. Good to see that he has found his sound back again.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 28, 2009)

I think it's one of his CS guitars, he have dozens of strats


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 28, 2009)

Heeboja said:


> Sorry for the offtopic but actually it was a swedish dude who came up with the true temperament and he aproached steve with it and steve loved it so he had the customshop make a blank neck that he sent to the swedish dude who put the frets on his guitar
> 
> dude mode and offtopic mode off:
> 
> ...


Yeah his tone has become awful recently. 

Also are those frets scalloped they don't look like it.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 28, 2009)

Heeboja said:


> Sorry for the offtopic but actually it was a swedish dude who came up with the true temperament and he aproached steve with it and steve loved it so he had the customshop make a blank neck that he sent to the swedish dude who put the frets on his guitar
> 
> dude mode and offtopic mode off:
> 
> ...



mode off topic back on.... you did not read my post.......



> so he had the customshop make a blank neck that he sent to the swedish dude who put the frets on his guitar



and this is the sweedish dude your talking about... i

True Temperament - Fretting systems


----------



## Heeboja (Oct 28, 2009)

Apophis said:


> I think it's one of his CS guitars, he have dozens of strats


not dozens, but hundreds!
"I have 200 stratocasters, my own studio and two Ferraris. One's black and the other's red."


----------



## pink freud (Oct 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> where do you get those? i'd have had a strat forever ago if i could find one of those things.


 
Warmoth will make one for you. You would have to relocated your neck pickup though.


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm fairly certain Fender made it for him. I had the VHS that clip comes from, I'm pretty sure he talks about it at one point.
Also, yep, he disconnects the middle pickup, and the tone pots too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2009)

pink freud said:


> Warmoth will make one for you. You would have to relocated your neck pickup though.



hmm... you think they'd make a seven???


----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> hmm... you think they'd make a seven???


 
Sure! In any scale you want as long as it's 25 or 28 5/8".


----------



## pink freud (Oct 28, 2009)

TomPerverteau said:


> Sure! In any scale you want as long as it's 25 or 28 5/8".


 
I have to wonder about the 25. It might sound Les Paulish.


----------



## darren (Oct 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Dont forget that Yngwie was a guitar tech at first....
> 
> This is probably a guitar made up by him with different parts...
> 
> ...



I think it's probably more likely that it was made for him in the Fender Custom Shop.


----------



## Heeboja (Oct 28, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> mode off topic back on.... you did not read my post.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I did but just misread. I got the idea that Ibanez made the temperament from your post. Oh well. I'm Finnish after all... 

I think a 24 fret strat would be nice but Fender is like Gibson. Conservatist assholes... Well we have our Agiles and customshops like Warmoth to make us them.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 28, 2009)

darren said:


> I think it's probably more likely that it was made for him in the Fender Custom Shop.



Yes your correct, its makes more sens actually and that's what I posted just after this first post of mine....



Heeboja said:


> Actually I did but just misread. I got the idea that Ibanez made the temperament from your post. Oh well. I'm Finnish after all...
> 
> I think a 24 fret strat would be nice but Fender is like Gibson. Conservatist assholes... Well we have our Agiles and customshops like Warmoth to make us them.



I'm tempted to build a guitar with that system, not sure if I would make the jump, just in my mind...


----------



## Ultraworld (Oct 29, 2009)

Warmoth sells 24 fret necks for strat. Works fine as long as a single coil is in the neck position. I'm suprised he hasnt used this sooner


----------



## JMP2203 (Oct 29, 2009)

he sounds much better with 21 fret strats, no contest


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 29, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> I'm fairly certain Fender made it for him. I had the VHS that clip comes from, I'm pretty sure he talks about it at one point.
> Also, yep, he disconnects the middle pickup, and the tone pots too.



Okay someone feel free to destroy me for asking what's *probably* a stupid question, but why not just get the guitar without tone knobs/middle pup if all you're going to do is disconnect them  Seems to me if anything the pup should be taken out just because it's useless magnets pulling the strings back to being stationary, ie cutting into sustain.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 29, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Okay someone feel free to destroy me for asking what's *probably* a stupid question, but why not just get the guitar without tone knobs/middle pup if all you're going to do is disconnect them  Seems to me if anything the pup should be taken out just because it's useless magnets pulling the strings back to being stationary, ie cutting into sustain.



Yngwie sets the middle p`up very very low, and he uses old fenders, so thats why "no modifications".

And yes, sounds better in 21-22 fets, did you notice he just use the neck pup in this vid?


----------



## 777 (Oct 29, 2009)

im pretty sure thats not a strat headstock, something looks really off about it


----------



## pink freud (Oct 29, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Okay someone feel free to destroy me for asking what's *probably* a stupid question, but why not just get the guitar without tone knobs/middle pup if all you're going to do is disconnect them  Seems to me if anything the pup should be taken out just because it's useless magnets pulling the strings back to being stationary, ie cutting into sustain.



Answer: Because he's Yngwie fookin Malmsteen, and he answers to no one, including his waistline after eating a box of donuts!


----------



## Dee Jay Drugs (Jun 12, 2010)

So where can I get a neck-thru version of that guitar? Who wants to make it for me?


----------



## FretWizard88 (Jun 12, 2010)

I wish they would make a 24 fret strat that isn't a custom shop. I would love to get my hands on one.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 12, 2010)

Dee Jay Drugs said:


> So where can I get a neck-thru version of that guitar? Who wants to make it for me?


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 12, 2010)

Put a burning cigarette in the headstock and the fretboard magically extends.



FretWizard88 said:


> I wish they would make a 24 fret strat that isn't a custom shop. I would love to get my hands on one.



It's called a Jackson. 



Dee Jay Drugs said:


> So where can I get a neck-thru version of that guitar? Who wants to make it for me?



 at the most gratuitous bump in history!


----------



## Dee Jay Drugs (Jun 14, 2010)

sevenstringj said:


> Put a burning cigarette in the headstock and the fretboard magically extends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, I don't quite get it.

I've been shopping around for a 24 fret strat for a while.


----------



## misingonestring (Jun 14, 2010)

he's a good guitarist but he has a too big of an ego and is an asshole who doesn't like donuts.


----------



## 777timesgod (Jun 14, 2010)

Dee Jay Drugs said:


> So where can I get a neck-thru version of that guitar? Who wants to make it for me?



Go to a smaller kickass custom shop dude, they'll built it to your exact specs. Fender's Cs is not really Cs and I am not the least impressed by their efforts.


----------



## drenzium (Jun 14, 2010)

777 said:


> im pretty sure thats not a strat headstock, something looks really off about it



dude thats the headstock from like 90% of all strats in existence, lol.


----------



## blister7321 (Jun 15, 2010)

^ yeah


----------



## Nitsuj (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a Warmoth pro 24 fret replacement neck on my strat since 1998.

Basically its not a good idea to do this mod because of the strat's heel joint at the 17th fret. The cutaways of both horns just doesn't allow you to play with ease up to the 24th fret. 

It doesn't look very good either because of the fretboard extension. Strats still look best with 21 or 22 frets. Would like to post a photo to give you guys a better idea but the guitar is at my workplace.


----------

